# tag end vs served end loop?



## mdharcher (Sep 8, 2006)

I prefer the tag end method because it is much easier for me on my little john jig and I am getting good results. But I am considering getting a 4 post jig to try the served end loop method. Does any prefer the served end loop method for any reason? Or do you think this is one of those if it isn't broke don't fix it things.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I started serving end loops when I started about 5 years ago but quickly moved to tag end method cause its was easier and in my opinion looks better, But either way is fine just depends on what one likes compared to the other


----------



## mdharcher (Sep 8, 2006)

Do you thinks it any easier to get consistent strand tension with the served end loops? When I pull on the tag end stands to close the loop, with the end loop method, I feel I might be getting a little unevenness caused by how hard you have to pull to get the loops to look nice. I don't see any loose strands but just a thought.


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just a thought.... you don't need a 4 post jig to do served loops. You said you have a Little Jon jig? He shows how to make served loop strings in his how-to video. I'm not sure if you got a video when you bought your jig or not. Just a thought, that way you can try it without investing any more money in your setup.


----------



## mdharcher (Sep 8, 2006)

haha yeah I lost that video a while back. If i remember right he had to do one side and a time, then take that string off the jig and rotate it so he could close the other side.


----------



## bireyn43 (Feb 2, 2011)

I dislike having to pull the string off the Lil-Jon jig and reversing to serve the other end for the loop. I like tag end loops but I don't think it's as durable as served end loops. If you have to do much removing of the string on the cam end post it's easy to wind up with a fuzzy end loop. I serve nearly all my end loops with halo .014.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

bireyn43 said:


> . I like tag end loops but I don't think it's as durable as served end loops. If you have to do much removing of the string on the cam end post it's easy to wind up with a fuzzy end loop. .


if loops are proper size and you dont have someone prying loops off and on you should not see any issues with wear on tag end loops. I know its hard to say thats all it takes as some people dont have a clue and never know when to be cautious and such. But for soemone like me i can say ive never had any premature wear on tag ends. all comes down to how much you pay attention when working with the string, and we know theres some that dont give a hoot LOL sad but true


----------



## bireyn43 (Feb 2, 2011)

dwagoner said:


> if loops are proper size and you dont have someone prying loops off and on you should not see any issues with wear on tag end loops. I know its hard to say thats all it takes as some people dont have a clue and never know when to be cautious and such. But for soemone like me i can say ive never had any premature wear on tag ends. all comes down to how much you pay attention when working with the string, and we know theres some that dont give a hoot LOL sad but true


Totally agree with you but not all are as cautious as you & I. I find it much easier & faster to do the tag end loops. I find it much easier to make a good looking tag end loop as opposed to the served end loops. Just my thoughts.


----------



## mdharcher (Sep 8, 2006)

I build with 452x now but have been thinking about trying some 8190 or astroflight. Has anyone noticed that they have better results with either of these materials building with served end loop method vs tag end loop?


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

I did a couple tag ends to try it out. I like how much smaller diameter the tag is opposed to a served loop. The diameter can get a little big transitioning from serving over string to the loop and takes a little care to keep it nice. If you do give it a try any of the small servings will work fine.

Another thing I did notice is the Xcel strands wanted to stay flat and and XS2 wanted to bunch up.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Tag end serving is only somewhat easier and somewhat quicker once you get good, through practice, at serving the loops. For occasional string makers tag end serving is noticeable faster and easier. Serving the end loops definitely makes them more durable. Using small diameter loop serving makes transitioning to the end serving a non issue.


----------



## Corn Fed (Apr 14, 2011)

I think I'm just as fast serving loops as opposed to using tag end. I dont think they are as durable as served loops. The only real reason I use tags is I had some issues with the loops twisting too much while serving on the four post. When I put them on the stretcher and tried to seperate them I wasn't happy with the way they were seperating. Always had one or two strands that wanted to act up.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I think I would echo what everyone else has said. It's pretty much just a personal preference thing. I like mine served and the way my jig is setup (4 post) it's about the same either way. My jig is beefy enough that I stretch it right on the layout jig so I can serve the ends and not have to remove it to stretch and twist so it may not be as fast as tag ends but it's close.


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

tag ends is all i do anymore, i built a set today & used an unusual color { black } with scarlet serving . the serving is power pro fishing line 65# test. supposed to be red but looks pink so i dyed the serving scarlet now it looks like mountain berry. looks good on my pearson legend black riser . actually i started yesterday & finished today.


----------



## bhollar (Sep 5, 2012)

Corn Fed said:


> I think I'm just as fast serving loops as opposed to using tag end. I dont think they are as durable as served loops. The only real reason I use tags is I had some issues with the loops twisting too much while serving on the four post. When I put them on the stretcher and tried to seperate them I wasn't happy with the way they were seperating. Always had one or two strands that wanted to act up.


I'm having the exact same issue. When serving my end loops, the loops are twisting the strands too much. When transferred to the stretcher, I always have at least 2 strands out of place. Any way to prevent this? Am I serving too tight?


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

bhollar said:


> I'm having the exact same issue. When serving my end loops, the loops are twisting the strands too much. When transferred to the stretcher, I always have at least 2 strands out of place. Any way to prevent this? Am I serving too tight?


Probably. My rule of thumb is, if the serving jig can't fall by itself on the down-going side of the rotation, the tension is too high. And especially if you're deforming the strands, pulling the posts of the string jig in, etc. 

None of these I've never done myself, you understand... 

But there's no way to really prevent the string strands from twisting up as you apply the end serving and there's no need to as long as you're not serving too tight. Once you go on the stretcher any small inconsistencies you may have introduced when putting on the end serving will even out...

lee.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I like using the tag end method because I feel it builds a better string. Each wrap of the tag end around the loop pulls on the strands and seems to even out the tensions across the bundle. Also, I can build the entire string without disturbing the string from the jig until everything is finished to my satisfaction. With some materials I can get a loop served with tags that looks awesome.

Automan


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

wow this is a old post. all my loop ends are served, habbit i started long ago and still do


----------



## bhollar (Sep 5, 2012)

automan26 said:


> I like using the tag end method because I feel it builds a better string. Each wrap of the tag end around the loop pulls on the strands and seems to even out the tensions across the bundle. Also, I can build the entire string without disturbing the string from the jig until everything is finished to my satisfaction. With some materials I can get a loop served with tags that looks awesome.
> 
> Automan


Your tag ends are on point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

bhollar said:


> Your tag ends are on point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ThanX...Here is a loop from a string I put on my Bowtech just this morning.

Automan


----------



## bhollar (Sep 5, 2012)

automan26 said:


> ThanX...Here is a loop from a string I put on my Bowtech just this morning.
> 
> Automan


Puts my served ends to shame. What's your trick in getting your end serving and tag end transition so smooth?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Yep, my attempts at tag-end end servings sure didn't look like this! Outstanding work.

lee.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

bhollar said:


> Puts my served ends to shame. What's your trick in getting your end serving and tag end transition so smooth?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pull hard on each wrap and wrap evenly is the place to start. Practice is your best friend, and Fury is the bomb when it comes to building strings and serving loops. I am in love with Fury. It makes a great string and the finished product looks fantastic. The string I put on today had zero peep rotation from shot one. Last week a friend wanted a string for his Hoyt and insisted on 452x. 452x is good material, but the finished product did not look as sweet as the Fury strings I built next for my own bow. Same builder....Same jig, but the final outcome was night and day different.

Automan


----------



## bhollar (Sep 5, 2012)

I hear ya. I built a set out of Fury and finished and installed them today. I'm amazed how they turned out. And like you said. No peep rotation from the first shot on. Great material


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

automan26 said:


> *Pull hard on each wrap and wrap evenly is the place to start. * Practice is your best friend, and Fury is the bomb when it comes to building strings and serving loops. I am in love with Fury. It makes a great string and the finished product looks fantastic. The string I put on today had zero peep rotation from shot one. Last week a friend wanted a string for his Hoyt and insisted on 452x. 452x is good material, but the finished product did not look as sweet as the Fury strings I built next for my own bow. Same builder....Same jig, but the final outcome was night and day different.
> 
> Automan


Those are awesome looking tag end wrap there. 

Like stated, pull hard on each strap evenly is the key. 

I used to tag end wrap the loops but the tag end strand would cut my fingers/hand when pulling hard. 

I served all my loops using 20 lbs braided fishing lines. The smaller diameter serving makes a nice clean transition and is easier on my fingers/hand. 

Both methods make great strings.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

If you really want to improve your transitions from the string to the served loop area there are a couple of things that really help. First, stagger the lengths of each side of the loop. Stop serving one side about 1/4" shorter than the other. This will help your serving tool step up more gradually. Second, do not back-tie the tags after you have served the loop. Sometimes I simply let the tags hang and only cut them when my serving tool gets close. I simply pull hard on the tags, cut them and serve right over them. In most cases the process of twisting the string will capture the tags and hold them snugly. Some guys weave the tags between one or two of the color bundles a couple times to make sure the tag is captured. Also, learn to serve toward the post and not away from it. That alone makes the transition look very nice.

Automan


----------

